# Platform Lighting



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

No more falling off the platform at night.

I bought these Viessmann '60's era twin LED platform lights for the Barthmühle/Michaelstadt station. I'm going to buy more for the center platform between the tracks.

The Oberrittersgrün station will get strip lighting under the platform roof.


----------



## PoppetFlatsRR (Jul 29, 2018)

Lights just make everything better. Hard to improve on your layout sir, but you certainly have.. Looks great. I love to run my trains in the dark, so the lighted areas enhance the real life experience for me.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

I like running in the dark too. I haven't been able to do much of that until recently. Hopefully I will be adding more in the future.

Street lighting would be a big improvement along with some building lights and some string lights in the Biergarten.


----------



## Stan D (Feb 1, 2019)

You can still fall off that platform. The chance of witnesses increases with more light.


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Lots of room for witnesses too...


----------



## Stumpy (Mar 19, 2013)

Looks great Michael


----------



## MichaelE (Mar 7, 2018)

Thanks!


----------



## Guest (Apr 15, 2019)

Very nice work, Michael. The lights add so much to the scene. :smilie_daumenpos:


----------

